# 3 female gerbils ages from 10 wks to 10 mths, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Southampton
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals:3
Type/Breed/Variety: Mongolian gerbil
Sex: female
Age(s): Baby Jubilee is 10 weeks, we are unsure of the others ages but guess them to be around 6 months and around 10-11 months
Name(s): Storm, Rogue and Jubilee
Colours: Black

Reason for rehoming: Surrendered as part of a large mixed sex group whent heir owner could no longer cope.
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: None

Will the group be split (if applicable): No
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Locally yes

Other: A storage tub gerbil tank is available with these girls upon request



















Baby Jubilee was tired after dodging the camera!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## doglet8532 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have just joined this forum as I'm looking for gerbils to add to my home, but unfortunately i am up in West Yorkshire. I already have Syrian hamsters, a dwarf hamster and a dog, but have been given a huge aquarium that would be ideal for a family of gerbils. I used to keep gerbils when I was a teenager (erm - a little while ago - cough!!). My husband would make platforms for them, and there is a huge amount of space for them to go digging.

I'll keep looking - as I want to rescue some not go to a petshop


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

doglet8532 said:


> I have just joined this forum as I'm looking for gerbils to add to my home, but unfortunately i am up in West Yorkshire. I already have Syrian hamsters, a dwarf hamster and a dog, but have been given a huge aquarium that would be ideal for a family of gerbils. I used to keep gerbils when I was a teenager (erm - a little while ago - cough!!). My husband would make platforms for them, and there is a huge amount of space for them to go digging.
> 
> I'll keep looking - as I want to rescue some not go to a petshop


I think West Yorkshire is a little out of reach. Look at Indy's Rascals Gerbil Rehome, I'm not sure if she's too far from you?

These three girls are reserved, homecheck passed and awaiting transport.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls have been homed


----------

